# Un dia en Huanchaco



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

Plaza de Huanchaco


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

cuantos recuerdos, Huachaco es lo maximo! buenas fotos


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

muy bueno, hace 6 años que no paso por allá, parece que ha mejorado algo


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

huanchaco es lo máximo  ya estaré por allí en verano como buen trujillano  buenas fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Asu, dos rompemuelles seguidos... Abuso!!! 


Lindo, Huanchaco.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué chévere se ve ! Yo tmpc no voy hace mucho..!! El muelle me encanta !

PD. Ash Omar!! Qué fijón..!!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Lindas fotos, Huanchaco se ve bien. Ya me dieron ganas de ir a la playa.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

En verdad no se ve la gran cosa. Se ve como esos balnearios limeños entre los km 30-40. Es decir Punta Hermosa, Pulpos, Punta Negra, San Bartolo, etc.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lindas fotos muy lindas, pero faltan las fotos de las casas de Playa!! y de los caballitos de totora y de la iglesia de Huanchaco!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Excelentes fotos, del parque, de la playa (ese azul del cielo compitiendo con el del mar), y para rematar el cebiche, porción especial. 

¡Gracias por las fotos, Roninn, qué bonito es Huanchaco! :cheers:


----------



## Kala (Nov 7, 2007)

sebvill said:


> En verdad no se ve la gran cosa. Se ve como esos balnearios limeños entre los km 30-40. Es decir Punta Hermosa, Pulpos, Punta Negra, San Bartolo, etc.


El dia que conozcas Huanchaco, entenderas su encanto.....


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

sebvill said:


> En verdad no se ve la gran cosa. Se ve como esos balnearios limeños entre los km 30-40. Es decir Punta Hermosa, Pulpos, Punta Negra, San Bartolo, etc.


claro q no es la gran cosa arquitectonicamente, la arena no es blanca, la el mar no es cristalino, las casas no son lindas y homogeneas. 
pero huanchaco tiene un no se q, q lo hace muy especial la vista del mar, la forma en que llega el mar, la historia del balneario, la iglesia, la tradicion y el mejor sunset. clao q si quieres una playa mas bonita tienes q irte a piura - tumbes


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> claro q no es la gran cosa arquitectonicamente, la arena no es blanca, la el mar no es cristalino, las casas no son lindas y homogeneas.
> pero huanchaco tiene un no se q, q lo hace muy especial la vista del mar, la forma en que llega el mar, la historia del balneario, la iglesia, la tradicion y el mejor sunset. clao q si quieres una playa mas bonita tienes q irte a piura - tumbes


Tengo una gran duda, eres trujillano o limeño? 

Referente a las casas de Huanchaquito, pues a mi me encantaron y son muy bonitas.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chocaviento si tienes preguntas hazlo por PM, bueno lo digo en general la arquitectura de las casa no es homogenea eso no le quita para nada su encanto.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

si viene cierto no es la gran "cosa" huanchaco es especial  tiene buenas olas, se come rico, y es el balneario por exelencia de trujillo, y porque compararlo con los de lima? no se pueden comparar hno: ya que huanchaco es mas tibiecito en temperatura del agua, además lima para ser la gran ciudad que es, debería tener balnearios a la altura de una capital, saludos


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

si a Huanchaco lo llevamos en nuestro corazon!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La 3ra y 5ta foto m gustaron muxo, buenos puntos expuestos x Nekun (n cuento a lo d balnearios a la altura d la capital). Se me hace que Huanchaco, x lo q he skuchao d mi viejo y las personas q lo conocen (q no s mi caso), es muy especial ........... y noto cierta movida surf. Salu2!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Las fotos no le hacen justicia, pero igual no se ve mal. Huanchaco me encanta, un balneario pequeño pero muy tranquilo, excepto por año nuevo, jeje


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Huanchaco , es cierto lo que dicen ; tiene un no se que , que lo hace unico. Buenas las fotos !

Me acuerdo de esos buses con las rayas horizontales rojas y amarillas , lo tomabas y a Huanchaco uno llegaba !!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

QUE BUENAS FOTOS ME ENCANTARON....EXCELENTES¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------

